# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  1С:Предприятие 8. Турагентство

## Windlogon

Народ, нужна данная конфигурация, но не могу никак её найти в интернете. Может кто подсказать, где её искать. Или сразу место где её скачать?)

---------- Post added at 16:42 ---------- Previous post was at 16:07 ----------

ПРОШУУУУУ, Помогитееееееее!)

----------

панифов (13.07.2021)

----------


## gobhack

выслал на почту

----------


## Meffi

Добрый день, а можно мне тоже

----------


## gobhack

ответил в лс

----------


## Meffi

Благодарю!

----------


## FENushka

> выслал на почту


Здравствуйте! А можно попросить Вас и мне помочь с конфигурацией Турагенство, пожалуйста ?

----------


## vasiliosa

а можно и мне такую.

----------


## viendo

Заранее благодарен))! И мне дайте ссылочку на последнюю версию, плиз))

----------


## gromasha

Буду премного благодарен за ссылочку на последнюю версию
И большое человеческое спасибо

----------


## gobhack

ящики почтовые пишите куда слать, лс отключили.

----------


## gromasha

gromasha@mail.ru

----------


## BahusMK

Добрый день! Если не сложно скиньте ссылку на конфигурацию на почту _martcat@mail.ru.

----------


## gromasha

На жаль с пирата скачать не могу. Не проходит регистрация

----------


## gobhack

выслал обоим торрент файл

----------

BahusMK (06.06.2016), gromasha (06.06.2016)

----------


## viendo

viendo@yandex.ru

----------


## gobhack

> viendo@yandex.ru


выслал

----------


## Nataha03

И мне если можно ) vkusnjashka85@mail.ru И

----------


## gobhack

> И мне если можно ) vkusnjashka85@mail.ru ИИИ


можно конечно ;)

----------


## viendo

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## SpectrumQT

Приветствую! Найдутся ли люди добрые со ссылкой на что-нибудь из последних турагенств 1.6? Просьба поделиться с sptsk@bk.ru

----------


## xelay

вышлите мне пжл xelay999@mail.ru

----------


## Rooomax

Здравствуйте! Если можно мне тоже нужна! Спасибо!

----------


## Siril

Добрый день! Мне бы тоже хотелось получить ссылку i_siraev@mail.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## KateKot

Добрый день, если можно и мне, вышлите, пожалуйста kate.kot.kate@yandex.ru

----------


## Meffi

Добрый день, мне тоже пожалуйста juli152@yandex.ru

----------


## trasca

Буду признателен vtl@tut.by

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Буду признателен vtl@tut.by


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/Mxn1dbjSvI4B

----------


## Tutmus

batanin79@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## gambrinus

Не разу не пользовался 1 С

----------


## Леушина

1С:Предприятие 8. Турагентство  ПРОШУ выслать на Ltat8@mail.ru  ЗАРАНЕЕ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1С:Предприятие 8. Турагентство  ПРОШУ выслать на Ltat8@mail.ru  ЗАРАНЕЕ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА!!!


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/Mxn1dbjSvI4B

----------


## Леушина

1С:Предприятие 8. Турагентство
Добрый день, а можно мне тоже Ltat8@mail.ru

----------


## lty3

А тоже можно ?  mojapochta97@gmail.com

----------


## Андреян

поделитесь пожалуйста базовой an.xlistow@yandex.ru

----------


## Андреян

поделитесь пожалуйста базовой an.xlistow@yandex.ru.

----------


## mangaboy69

Спасибо тебе мил человека. Выручил.

----------


## akynamatata

Здравствуйте, можно и мне такую? 05667002gmail.com
Что-то везде ссылки дохлые

----------


## akynamatata

Извиняюсь, 0566700@gmail.com

----------


## iuliia

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста и мне последнюю версию! Заранее спасибо))
i.ilchuk@yahoo.com

----------


## iuliia

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста и мне последнюю версию! Заранее спасибо))
i.ilchuk@yahoo.com

----------


## RTHG

Доброго времени суток! Можно ссылку на вылеченую версия агентства? Почта: RTH@aviacity.net Спасибо.

----------


## akynamatata

Здравствуйте, и мне, пожалуйста.
0566700@gmail.com

----------


## druslo

День добрый, можно и мне ссылку или торрент на вылеченую последнюю версию турагенства? Почта: mfredy92@gmail.com. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## everstuu

Доброго времени суток, буду благодарен за ссылочку на скачивание stuudent@mail.ru

----------


## lera_kati

День добрый, можно и мне ссылку или на вылеченую последнюю версию турагенства? Почта: logkina74@yandex.ru Заранее огроменное спасибо!

----------


## frost_ua

Буду благодарен за ссылку на версию frost_ua@mail.ru

----------


## Влада Пистол

скинь пожалуйста и мне базу

----------


## vayro

Добрый день! прошу отправить на ZeRos89@yandex.ru

----------


## йошкарола

Если у кого то есть конфигурация 8.2 Турагентство, то вышлите пожалуйста рабочую ссылку. просто везде ссылки нерабочие уже. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## йошкарола

ссылка akira@inbox.ru

----------


## ppa

Добрый день! прошу отправить на pavel_perevalov@mail.ru

----------


## vayro

Добрый день прошу отправить на Info@vayro.ru

----------


## Shooomka

добрый день!
прошу помочь
iamshomka@gmail.com

спасибо!

----------


## lsl101

Добрый день! прошу отправить на lsl101@yandex.ru  Спасибо

----------


## Kirill_2014

День добрый! Можно и мне ссылку или на вылеченyую последнюю версию турагенства? Почта: prodigy200690@mail.ru . Заранее огромЕнное спасибо!

----------


## Вайсман

Здравствуйте. Тоже очень нужна данная конфигурация. Пришлите пожалуйста на почту vaysmand@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## caxap-travel

Добрый день! Так же очень нужна данная конфигурация, почта: 1702030@gmail.com
Большое Спасибо!

----------


## suslyander

Добрый вечер! Отправьте пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию, почта stikheev@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ЛюдмилаP

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией, почта udmila86@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ЛюдмилаP

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией, почта udmila86@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Meffi

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией, почта juli152@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mangaboy69

Поделитесь людцы добрые  mangaboy69@gmail.com

----------


## Leon111555

Здравствуйте, можете пожалуйста поделиться конфигурацией, почта:fcpyvpfyvpfyvpfyvpfyvp@gmail.com
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## grandsmeta007

Добрый день. Поделитесь 1с-Турагенство пожалуйста.
почта volnovrak@mail.ru

----------


## Elis20

Очень прошу конфигурацию 1 С турагенство. заранее благодарю  for_elis@mail.ru

----------


## MHorros

maximhorros@gmail.com

----------


## denvelichko

Очень очень прошу конфигурацию 1 С турагенство. Почта denvelichcko@rambler.ru

----------


## A1an

Добрый день. Просьба так же отправить edilerskiy(собака)bk.ru 
заранее благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Турагентство*
https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc

----------


## eexxll

Добрый день. Буду очень признателен если отправите на from.exler@mail.ru 
Спасибо огромное

----------

